# FR: seul / seulement



## sensa

what is the difference between "seul" and "seulement"?

The only description in my book is:

seul est variable quand il marque l'exclusivité. mais seul une abondance de pluie pourrait aider les fermiers (sens de seulement)

Don't they both mean ONLY?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Cath.S.

Je suis très surprise par cet usage de seul invariable, je pense que c'est une faute et j'écrirais
_*seule *une abondance etc._
sans la moindre hésitation.

Le TLF est d'accord avec moi :

*1.* _En appos._ [_Seul_ exclut toute pers. ou toute chose autre que celle qu'il représente] Synon. de _seulement, ne... que_. 
*a)* [En tête d'une phrase ou d'une prop. sub.; séparé ou non par une virgule]_*Seul*, le bruit de mes pas sur la pavé résonne_ (Samain, _Chariot_, 1900, p. 50): 
]3. L'étoile Polaire jouit d'une certaine renommée, comme tous les personnages qui se distinguent du commun parce que, *seule* parmi tous les astres qui scintillent au sein de la nuit étoilée, elle reste immobile dans les cieux.
Flammarion, _Astron. pop._, 1880, p. 771.


----------



## Nicomon

_Seul_ can be used as both adjective or adverb. When used as an adjective, it means alone/lonely/by oneself. Or in a phrase like _un seul livre/homme_, it means "one/a single book/man".

When _seul_ is used as an adverb, it indeed is the same as _seulement _= only/solely. But then, contrary to most adverbs, it is variable, i.e. if the name that it qualifies is feminine (as in your example) it should be - as egueule (bonjour ) rightly said - _seul*e *une abondance. _

This explanation from the BDL may be of help.  There are examples in the linked page.


> L'adjectif _seul_ est parfois employé en début de phrase avec une valeur adverbiale; il peut alors être remplacé par un adverbe comme _seulement_ ou _uniquement_. Dans cet emploi, il n'est jamais suivi d'une virgule. *Bien qu’il soit employé comme adverbe, seul s’accorde en genre et en nombre avec le nom qu’il qualifie*.


----------



## vckeating

Hi all,

I'm a little confused on when to use only = seulement versus only = seul.  If one were to say "only one chance," would it be "seulement une chance" or "une seule chance?"  Any general rule above the example would also be useful.

Cheers!

- Vincent


----------



## Mythtype

I'd believe that they'd both work.  I don't have any websites to back this up.  However, if you think of it this way, both of the examples given are grammatically correct:

Let's put the two into complete thoughts.  

Example a) Il y a _*seulement* une chance*.  *_Seulement (as an adverb -ment), would further describe 'a'.  

Example b) Il y a une *seule* chance.  Seule (as an adjective) would emphasize that the noun 'chance'.  

However, take this as a grain of salt, and please do not flame me for anything wrong.  I am too, learning french =D


----------



## tilt

Isn't the difference between _seulement une chance _and _une seule chance _the same as the difference between _only one chance _and _a single chance_?


----------



## vckeating

Hi all - thanks for the advice.  I think that this all makes sense.  I was only worried that there might be a colloquial way of using it (i.e., that in some instances you cannot use seulement but must use seule), but if it is the case that either is acceptable depending on context then I guess it's all good.  

Cheers!


----------



## liulol

Hi everyone!

I want to know when _seul_ is adverb, what's the difference between _seulement_ and _seul_?

For example,
_Seul_ Pascal est présent maintenant.
_Seulement_ Pascal est présent maintenant.

Quelques-unes se débrouillent très bien pour assurer _seules_ les courses, le ménage
Quelques-unes se débrouillent très bien pour assurer _seulement_ les courses, le ménage.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Oddmania

The first two sentences mean exactly the same to me. _Seul _may sound a tad more formal.

About the the last two sentences, the first _seules _isn't an adverb, it's an adjective : it has agreed with _quelqu*es* un*es.

*Pour assurer seules les courses et le ménage : they do this on their own, *alone*.
Pour assurer seulement les courses et le ménage : they do *only *this, they can't do more._


----------



## liulol

Yeah, you are right! The second case is not proper here. Thank you, Oddmania
So, according to you, when seul is _an adverb(not adjective)_, it is used the same as seulement, right?


----------



## gabriellapierre

I think "seul" is only an adverb when it has a sens of exclusivity (ie: Seul Pascal est présent maintenant = Only Pascal is present now).

In other situation, "seul" stands as an adjective. 

Always keep in mind that adverb are used to modify the sens of a verb/adjective/adverb and that adjective report to a noun/adjective. I hope this helps.


----------



## gabriellapierre

oh and also, the adverb "seul" is one of the only adverb that can vary (qui peut s'accorder), so be careful


----------



## liulol

Thank you!
but in the cases following, can I replace seulement by seul(e)(s)?
_Je vous demande seulement votre parole. 
Dites-lui seulement un mot. 
Nous serons trois seulement. 
Laissez-moi seulement reposer un quart d'heure. 
Souffrez seulement qu'il vienne vous parler. 
Je crains seulement qu'il n'arrive trop tard.
Ces mesures concernent seulement les fonctionnaires,
Il y avait trois pièces seulement 
Il est resté deux jours seulement._

If I can't , then why? Thank you very much!


----------



## DearPrudence

I'd say, in general:
*"only" = "seulement"*
You may use "seul" to mean "only" only at the beginning of sentences:
"Seul + [nom] ou [pronom]" -_ "Seul Pascal / lui..."
_
So, no, you can't replace "seulement" with "seul" in your sentences.


----------



## Pecannoix

"Les diplômes qui sont enseignés en anglais et les coûts moins chers sont *seulement / seuls *une dimension de l’attirance" 

- I know that seul is used for restrictions upon subjects and seulement but in this sentence I am having trouble determining what the restriction is on ? 

Original translation -  "Degrees taught in English and low fees are only part of the attraction." 

Merci


----------



## Soffie_54

Hello Pecannoix,
It depends on if you mean "only" or "alone/single"...
But, one exception :


DearPrudence said:


> You may use "seul" to mean "only" only at the beginning of sentences:
> "Seul + [nom] ou [pronom]" -_ "Seul Pascal / lui..."_


----------



## Pecannoix

It is to mean only as opposed to alone / single. So would seulement be the correct one to use ?

Merci !


----------



## Soffie_54

Absolutely! Then, I let you check your translation of "low fees" and "attraction".. And even " degrees".


----------



## Pecannoix

I actually have another sentence which is similar, if anyone could help?

The restriction isn't on the subject so I felt I couldn't use seul? So tried to rephrase the sentence:

Original - _  Erasmus is celebrating its 30th anniversary this year, but the only thing everyone is talking about at the party is the UK’s future in the programme, a future which is now uncertain. _

- […] tout le monde parlent seulement d’une chose […]


Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

You have the choice, but I prefer the second option below, which is by the way closer to the English:

_tout le monde parle *seulement* d'une chose_

_*la seule* chose dont tout le monde parle_


----------

